# Headphones are detected as Speaker URGENT!



## Alec1278 (Oct 23, 2014)

So i have been dealing with this nonsense for months. I have been searching for a good two weeks now and haven't found any help with my problem. Basically, my Razer Kraken Pros have reverted audio. So if i am playing a game i hear everything switched around. Exact opposite way it should be. It is driving me crazy and brought my gaming down a ton. I already requested replacement headphones and that did not work. I have installed razer surround before and once i configured my headphones using that (Not positive if this is what caused it) all my audio got switched around. I plug my headphones in using a Audio/mic Splitter (New) into the front of my desktop PC. I have tried switching the icon to headphones still doesn't work. Uninstalling all my drivers and even uninstalling realtek and re installing the realtek audio manager that came with my motherboard. Still *DOES NOT WORK*. I already checked for all driver updates. DID NOT WORK. The pictures are of my realtek audio manager window and sound manager window. They have the headphones icon but EVERY sound comes through the opposite ear 
PS. I AM NOT switching my headphones around. I use my Microphone constantly so doing that will NOT work.
Specs:
Asus Formula V Motherboard
2x GTX 660s
I5 3570k INTEL CPU
Roswill Thor V2 Case
16GB RAM


EDIT (JimE): I change the font to default and removed bold. It's annoying and unnecessary.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Device detection is a function of the audio drivers. In this case, that would be the Realtek drivers.

Uninstall the Kraken software/drivers and reboot. It would also be a good idea to manually reinstall the Realtek drivers, reboot and test. Then use the Realtek software to configure and test.


----------



## Alec1278 (Oct 23, 2014)

JimE said:


> Device detection is a function of the audio drivers. In this case, that would be the Realtek drivers.
> 
> Uninstall the Kraken software/drivers and reboot. It would also be a good idea to manually reinstall the Realtek drivers, reboot and test. Then use the Realtek software to configure and test.


Well that did not help one bit. Sadly


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

This is a standard analog headset (uses 3.5mm jack) correct?

Where are you connecting the headset (rear panel or front panel)?


----------



## Alec1278 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes. Front panel.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can start with the basics here: headphones detected as speakers - Microsoft Community


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Also, the "icon" for headphones or speakers is changeable, so that in itself is not an issue.

Read a similar issue here: Windows/realtek detecting new headphones as speakers. [Solved] - Headphones - Windows 7


----------



## Alec1278 (Oct 23, 2014)

Done all that. Nothing helps.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

This is "_*URGENT!*_"?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Windows doesn't support swapping the channels. It may or may not be supported in the Realtek software. All reference I see for this issue indicate it's likely a hardware issue (front panel wired incorrectly). You can verify by plugging the headset into the rear panel. If it's still backwards, there is some odd registry or Realtek glitch. If it's normal using the back panel, then front panel is cabled incorrectly.

As for the icon, I didn't mean to imply that would "fix" the problem. My point was it is simply an ICON. You can change it to Mickey Mouse, it won't affect how it works.


----------

